# Sound of 1940s BBC Radio Orchestra?



## blakeklondike (Oct 28, 2020)

I love the sound of this recording, especially the strings on the B section-- can anyone point me to other recordings from this time period with a similar sound? What accounts for the character of the sound?


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

That was not recorded in the 1940s. The piece was composed in 1940. The description says that performance was broadcasted in 2016. 

The sound strikes me as being highly compressed.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

adriesba said:


> That was not recorded in the 1940s. The piece was composed in 1940. The description says that performance was broadcasted in 2016.
> 
> The sound strikes me as being highly compressed.


Someone is bright in the early morning


----------

